# Who sells parts for power pro/ black max heat press?



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

I used to buy parts from http://www.boo-z.com/ - but their site doesn't work anymore....

Does anyone know who else has parts for the Power Pro / Black Max heat presses?


Thanks


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I can't swear to it but I believe the black max is the same as the mighty press. I have the 16X20 black max myself. What problem are you having if you don't mind my asking and how old is the unit too.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We sell the Mighty Press which is the same machine. Give Stahls (manufacturer) a call at 1-800-727-8520. I'm sure they can help you.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

DTFuqua said:


> I can't swear to it but I believe the black max is the same as the mighty press. I have the 16X20 black max myself. What problem are you having if you don't mind my asking and how old is the unit too.




The heating elements are not heating up... trying to take the top cover off to see if one of the wires came loose.

Trying to find the schematics on google now...


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

It could be the thermostat.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

proworlded said:


> It could be the thermostat.



How would you check that to know if it was?? 

thanks for your help by the way...


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I really would wait until the morning and call Stahls. They can probably pinpoint the problem immediately.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

ok thanks -


----------

